# Do your wishlists record from AD channel or HD channel?



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

It appears that when wishlist finds a programme that is broadcast on many channels (e.g BBC1 versions) - on some Tivos it records poor BBC1 AD version and some Tivos record BBC1 HD version

Anyone know why this is?

Do your wishlists record from AD channel or HD channel?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

In the U.S., the lower numbered channel is recorded. We will un-tick the box removing the lower definition version of a channel so that the high def version get recorded. If Virgin does not offer the option to un-tick specific channel numbers, wishlists also allow you to specify that you only want HD programmes to be automatically recorded. If Virgin does not support that, I am out of ideas.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No. And neither, it appears, does anyone else's; as proved by posts on the official VM forums *and* DS.

So, Jethro's wrong; again


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

jethrouk said:


> Do your wishlists record from AD channel or HD channel?


Mine has, or at least had, a habit of recording from AD channels when there was a choice. My wishlists aren't doing much at the moment, so things might have changed recently.


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

I set up a wishlist called "pilot" (new only) I had to add a lot of thumbs down for things like "air*" "WWII " e.t.c it picks up the 1st episode of most new shows and isn't overwhelming in it's use of disk space but I've yet to see it record a program on the AD channel


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

richw said:


> Mine has, or at least had, a habit of recording from AD channels when there was a choice. My wishlists aren't doing much at the moment, so things might have changed recently.


All my wishlists record from AD channel (85#) as highest channel number
Just wondering what would cause other boxes to record from HD channel - although in many cases HD channel is also highest number


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

dannylau said:


> ....I've yet to see it record a program on the AD channel


AD channels only apply to the main 5 channels (1,2,3,4 & 5) - most other channels default to recording from HD (highest number) version


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

jethrouk said:


> AD channels only apply to the main 5 channels (1,2,3,4 & 5) - most other channels default to recording from HD (highest number) version


It recorded "new girl" on Friday on 4HD


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

dannylau said:


> It recorded "new girl" on Friday on 4HD


Have you got any favorite channels set?


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, and 4HD is on the list


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

dannylau said:


> Yes, and 4HD is on the list


mmmmm wonder if its because wishlist prefers to use favourite channels

ill give that a try


----------

